# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Greg Kovacs

## ibiza69

this is for all those people that did not see kovacs at the NOC last year. please judge for yourself.

----------


## ibiza69

.

----------


## HARDCORE

God-he's got one of the WORST physiques of all time IMO.

----------


## $uperman

check out the look on his face... he knows he looks like shit right there. poor guy , he was looking awesome a year back

----------


## ibiza69

.

----------


## Billy Boy

Why the hell did he even enter for ? that is bad

----------


## dane26

that may be the worst stomach distention i've ever seen. worse than titus'

----------


## LI Ape

He left right after the first round of pre-judging and claimed another stomach flu just like a few years ago. I saw him in Vegas during the O weekend training legs, I was training legs too. First off he didnt seem all that strong and second his leg presses were 1/4 movements due to his extremly large stomach getting in the way. He makes me sick.

----------


## Mr Big

Why was he competiting when he was 7 months pregnant anyways?

----------


## mando

arnie , sergio ......would cry if they saw those pics ! what has b/b come to (sic) ??..........

----------


## Anaballick

That looks terrible. He has no buisness competing with that stomach.

----------


## BigDude

You be the judge

----------


## ibiza69

what does dorian have to do with kovacs? :Don't know:

----------


## RageControl

:Hmmmm:

----------


## GhostFace

The only bodybuilder alive who looks worse "on stage ripped and tanned" than he does "off season fat in the gym"; Greg Kovacs.

Sorry couldn´t help myself....

----------


## abz

sick sick sick really sick.... i have seen that pic before but every time i see it it makes me dizzy shit i just had lunch.....!!!! 
p.s standards must come down for bb to survive because if they dont we might see many greg kavacs in the near future

----------


## jersey juice

Ask me again why I prefer the look of the guys back when it was Arnold, Lou, Franco, Draper, Zane...those guys looked like gods, the new guys look like SHIT!! Yea they're huge, but I guarantee there won't be any oldtimers day with the BB's today.

----------


## GhostFace

Those guys/BB´ers back in the Arnold-era looked like Greek gods comparing to the ones today yeah.....sorry guys.....
Something evil happened along the way.

----------


## berry

has anyone herd of him since the notchampions??

----------


## LI Ape

Yeah I saw him at the Olympia. He was working the Gator's Gym Booth. i thought that was wierd as he was the top Muscle Tech guy, Then I also saw him training in the gym out in Vegas.

----------


## ibiza69

Kovacs isn't with muscle tech any more i think he's with tnt nutrition now. :Smilie:

----------


## GhostFace

Why did he get the kick out of MuscleTech?

too lousy results in competition?

too lousy physique?

...or what? Comments? Suggestions?

----------


## cpitt398

I seen Kovacs up close at the Arnold Expo on Saturday. He was wearing a tight spandex shirt. From the back he looked absolutly huge and good, but from the front...
horrible. His stomach looked like my grandfathers. It stuck out three times as far as his chest. I would post a pic but I lost my digital camera at the expo.

----------


## Tsunami

He claims that the reason that his stomach was so disented is because he was advised to put synthol into his lower lats and it supposedely got into his stomach, and thus he became the pregnant bitch that you see in the pics.

He should have never gotten with Muscle Tech in the first place. All they wanted to do with him is make him as big as they could get him.

----------


## LI Ape

Here is a pic of Kovacs at the Expo, I had to block my friend out though.

----------


## Capital X

I saw Kovacs at the Arnold and he was sweating like a pig in a sausage factory. The guy even had a little fan to cool himself off. You could definitely see that he was breathing heavy. LI ape I am surprised that you got him to stand up. What I don't understand is, didn't he notice that his stomach was getting bigger? 

Capital X

----------


## LI Ape

who knows dude, you should have been with me when i trained legs next to him in Vegas last year. I thought he was gonna die, he had a girl loading and stripping plates for him. Pathetic

----------


## Capital X

I guess he is another case of someone who has what it takes but has absolutely no idea of what to do with it.

Capital X

----------


## silverfox

He was at NOC because i think part of the cell-tech deal is they have to do 1 or 2 shows per year, not sure on details but along that line. Have also seen him up close and he looks NASTY, could even get out of chair without help.

----------


## ripped_82

Well thats all the GH for you. Im not against the shit but this guy overdose the stuff. In my opinion Ronnie Coleman had a gut in Olympia aswell. Back to Kovacs. I train @ the same gym as him, and ive seen him huffing an puffing while doing cardio for 10 mins(NOT GOOD!) Ive also seen him vomitting after that. Hes gotta cut the shit down.

----------


## Kid Shred

That pic of Dorian is hilarious, look at that guy, some funny stuff.

----------


## elite01

I dont think he will live beyond 45.

----------


## kaizenro

Greg and JP Fux should get together.They look like twins. A match made in Heaven. Wait, they'd need to find someone to push them around. They could get a custom van.

----------


## Vice

what's wrong with dorian in his pic?

----------


## ibiza69

> _Originally posted by ripped_82_ 
> *Well thats all the GH for you. Im not against the shit but this guy overdose the stuff. In my opinion Ronnie Coleman had a gut in Olympia aswell. Back to Kovacs. I train @ the same gym as him, and ive seen him huffing an puffing while doing cardio for 10 mins(NOT GOOD!) Ive also seen him vomitting after that. Hes gotta cut the shit down.*


IMO it is not the GH that causes the gut but the insulin , guys were using gh all the way back in the 80's but did not develope the gut until insulin came into play in the early to mid 90's.

----------


## rick1979

One reason peoplem on GH have a distended stomach is because not only does the GH cause your muscles to grow,but also your interal organs.The organs have nowhere to go but out,not to metion it gives you a cave man jawline like chyna.... but when you talk about a bodybuilder with a gut you cant leave out Orville Burke he is the king of looking pregnant on stage.

----------


## ZachG_85

If you think GH makes your organs SO big that your gut bulges like that, then how do you explain why their hearts haven't exploded?

It's insulin , IMO as well.

And lay off JP-Fux. His belly had been bad, but was never close to that, I think he looked damn good before his injury. And what's funny is I saw recent shots and his belly is almost gone. Maybe his injury was a bit helpful indirectly.

----------


## ZachG_85

And hey, apparently Chad Nichols is training Greg, says he might get him competing by 2003.

If he gets that belly back down, ooooo buddy.

----------


## Capital X

Did anyone see him at the 2002 Olympia? Apparently his gut is getting smaller, if that is possible.

Capital X

----------


## ZachG_85

Chad Nicholls said he's training him to compete in 2003 at some point.

----------

